# is this male or female



## rookie420 (Oct 26, 2014)

cant figure out if this is female could swear it was 

View attachment CAM02412.jpg


View attachment CAM02411.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2014)

That is most certainly female. All of the little white and orange hairs are the pistils for introducing the DNA from a male to the seed pod(calyx) at their base. What reason would you be unsure of the sex? Are you just new and unsure, or is there something that you are seeing that is making you think it might be male?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2014)

One thing I can tell you is that if you haven't already done it, you need to back off the nutrients some as the leaves are showing nute burn at the tips.

By the way, welcome to The Passion. We are happy to help you if we can so don't be afraid to ask questions


----------



## rookie420 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well its my first time at this have back on nutri upon my research but unsure that its female becus it looks like seed pods it looks better in pic then in person on had hermis grow for me so far but thanks i thought it was female


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2014)

I thought maybe that was the case. The calyxes at the base of the white hairs will swell as the plant continues to grow, and the buds will grow new calyxes in and around the ones you see that the hairs have turned reddish orange. The pistils will only live so long then they wither and die, but then new one will grow in behind those and that makes the buds get ffatter and fatter, until the plant reaches its senescence, at which point the buds quit growing new pistils for the most part, and the resin glands (referred to as trichs or trichomes here) begin to get milky looking(and even amber looking) as they get more ripe and ready for harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2014)

Have you looked?  Are there seeds in the pods?  If you started with bagseed, you could have a hermi and it could be seeded.  The hairs usually do not turn red or brown until late in flowering or if the plant is pollinated.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 27, 2014)

It def looks like a seed in the first pic... the bud to the back(top left) seems to have a seed poking out...


----------



## rookie420 (Oct 28, 2014)

Had 3 hermies so far do to my error and this one def dont look like they did.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2014)

I saw that too Jaam but wasn't sure enough to say.  hmm.. shoot.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't see any seeds myself but time will tell for sure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2014)

I never have the hairs turn red/brown like that that early though unless there is a heat problem or the bud has been pollinated.  Don't you guys think it is awfully early for the hairs to be that brown?


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 29, 2014)

grab one of those pods and squeeze, see if there is a seed in it or if its a false seed pod.


----------



## rookie420 (Oct 31, 2014)

So if there are some seeds what should i do rip it up or will it produce buds


----------

